# What are reasonable expecations a wife should have?



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

From the last couple debates I gather there is a generation of women who simply expect too much from their husbands or that their expectations aren't in line with what the average man can provide.

So what should a wife expect from her husband?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Love, commitment, humor, a genuine willingness to try to listen and speak with a goal of communication.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

to be taken care of and know their man is strong and protective.

i think women in our society are beginning to come full circle now. the woman's independance movement was over done although some was necessary. equality in certain things are absolutely right to expect (job pay, voting, etc..), but in other areas it just isnt practical (having kids out of wedlock to prove they dont need a man around, burning bras). i think it wussified the men in our society as well, becoming too emotional, touchy feely and to sensitive of political correctness. i have realized this in my own marriage, not taking care of my man business because i was too concerned with my wifes feelings. of course i am concerned with her feelings on many things because it involves her (decisions on kids, big purchases, yadda), but i think a man has to show some dominance in the household and it can be a tough dynamic to control. too much dominance borders on abuse, not enough and you bore your wife.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

A woman has the right to expect that her husband contributes and participates in the marriage at least to the degree that she does, herself. Some women should expect a great deal and others should be grateful if he's still even coming home.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

unbelievable said:


> A woman has the right to expect that her husband contributes and participates in the marriage at least to the degree that she does, herself. Some women should expect a great deal and others should be grateful if he's still even coming home.


The benchmark for the new 50/50 marriage. I like it.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

A man should provide for his family. He should be faithful! He should share house chores especially if his wife works too. He should let his wife play with his toy!!!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

What is "too much from a man"? Sorry, I didn't see the other threads.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

themrs said:


> From the last couple debates I gather there is a generation of women who simply expect too much from their husbands or that their expectations aren't in line with what the average man can provide.
> 
> So what should a wife expect from her husband?


I expect a lot but my husband lives up to almost all of my expectations and very pleasantly often exceeds them. I'm very greedy on the time issue as I want him around a lot more than he can be and still be successful at his job and this is always what we argue about. I am high maintenance and I will admit this.

I'm not married to an average man though so perhaps men need to up the bar to exceed average and change it


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Don't expect to get back more than you yourself are willing to put into the marriage.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Deejo said:


> The benchmark for the new 50/50 marriage. I like it.


I like it too. 

Sometimes, because the woman doesn't expect much, the husband turns into a lazy good for nothing bum.


----------



## Lostmind30 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok I'm gonna get specific lol-
Hubby and I come from extremely different families, so one thing we did when we first started our relationship was to agree on what we expected from each other in many areas. 
We first divided the house chores up into who does what. He handles his car's issues and I mine. We work together when we do lawn work. I am mainly in charge of the kids (homework,activities, etc) and he has the bills (balancing,paying,etc.) 

Now as far as emotional, this is why I am here. We always agreed to talk about our issues and work them out by weighing the outcomes. This has worked well in many situations...such as: He likes sex at least 3-4 times a week. I could go 2wk or more w/out. He expressed his side and so did I. We agreed to make time together at least twice a week and more if we mutually agreed to enhance our love life. 

Over all I think my expectations are mainly just full support no matter what issues I am facing. I expect to have a partner there to work through them. I want my spouse to be my lover, friend and the person who inspires me. I am not impressed by a breadwinner who protects me...I have an education and good job for money and they have smith and wesson for protection. My expectations are simple.... be there with me through life and live it with me. I in turn will do the same for hubby.


----------

